# ASA, Glassin before you adjust?



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Not sure about glassing but you are not allowed to adjust your sight after you have drawn your bow and let it down.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

That isnt a rule in ASA as far as I know. That really wouldnt be very practical. If it is a rule, I have broken it hundreds of times. lol. I know that you cant have any marks on you binoculars that could help you figure out the range based on rotation of the focusing mechanism. I know that you cant adjust your sight once you've let down like the above poster said.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Rule*



3dshooter25 said:


> That isnt a rule in ASA as far as I know. That really wouldnt be very practical. If it is a rule, I have broken it hundreds of times. lol. I know that you cant have any marks on you binoculars that could help you figure out the range based on rotation of the focusing mechanism. I know that you cant adjust your sight once you've let down like the above poster said.


It is a written rule. It is not enforced and Mike Terrell has the right to over rule anything at anytime in ASA and thats written in the rules. JUst never been enforced in all my years shooting ASA in all classes. Never been an issue with anyone as far as all the years I shot ASA.
DB


----------



## PiNkDaNiElLe :] (Jan 9, 2009)

*k*

hey...do you know if there is any footage of people shooting other than pros on mathewslive. Like I made shoot down for womens open and i wanted to see if you guys saw any footage other than interviews and pros on there


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Great shooting*



PiNkDaNiElLe :] said:


> hey...do you know if there is any footage of people shooting other than pros on mathewslive. Like I made shoot down for womens open and i wanted to see if you guys saw any footage other than interviews and pros on there


Way to go and thats awesome shooting. 
DB


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes they did show the footage the amateurs shooting.


----------



## PiNkDaNiElLe :] (Jan 9, 2009)

oh is it still on there, because i would like i watch it


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

I just looked and it doesn't look like all the footage is up there. Just some talking wit the pros. Sorry.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Rules state you shouldn't adjust your sight after glassing your target with binoculars, but everyone does it, and as DB says, it has never been enforced. If it were, then I would be DQ'd. It's meant to stop people from marking their binoculars, which I'm not smart enough to do.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

You can't change your sight after you drawn back the bow. (and let down ) It can be changed any time before that.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

*Where in the rules ?*



TANC said:


> Rules state you shouldn't adjust your sight after glassing your target with binoculars, but everyone does it, and as DB says, it has never been enforced. If it were, then I would be DQ'd. It's meant to stop people from marking their binoculars, which I'm not smart enough to do.


I just looked at the rules on the ASA website, & I don't see any such rule in there... Here's what I can find re: binocs:

"In consideration of time, no shooter may glass the target from the shooting stake after taking their shot. Shooters may glass the target prior to shooting, but are reminded of the time restriction after assuming their position at the stake."

AND

"Binoculars are allowed, but may be checked at random by a tournament official or if requested by another competitor. If the official deems any markings as inappropriate, the glasses will be confiscated and presented to the Competition Committee under the Shooting Rule on range finding. In addition, any binoculars that are pre-marked by the factory, but are being used by the shooter as a mechanical device for range finding will be confiscated and presented for review to the Competition Committee."

AND

"Range finding is prohibited. All distances will be judged by the naked eye. No equipment, including but not limited to sights, binoculars, or spotting scopes will be used in a manner inconsistent with this prohibition.


That's all the references to binocs I can find in the current rules. Could this be a rule from years past that people assume is still in there, or maybe an IBO rule ?


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

I've broken all those rules accidentally then


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Under shooting rules:

I. After you set your sights and draw your bow, you cannot reset your sights after a letdown. Penalty: A score of zero for that target.

Does not say anything about after glassing you can not readjust as far as I can find. They do recommend that once on the stake you do not glass because of time onsideration but they do not say you can not do it.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

on dark targets or targets with no reference points I like to set my sight then glass the target. I find a hole or shadow to use as a aiming point. This point might be a bit above the X. so i reset my sight and take a yard or 2 off and drop the arrow into the X...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I believe you may have it a bit wrong. Somewhere there was a rule; Once you set your sights at the stake you could not adjust a second time.

As already stated above, you are not allowed to glass the target after the shot. [I don't need binoculars to groan and moan.]

Oh, be courteous. Don't give names.....


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

That has not been a rule for at least the last 10 years in the ASA. I actually have copies of all of the rules from 2000 - 2010.

The other specifics on binos and changing sites has already been covered.

Heck, I have done it several times. If I look through the binos and see a nock just over the 12 I will nock off 1 yard and aim at the nock and try to fall into the 12.


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 11, 2008)

BenjaminT said:


> Does anyone know if the ASA rule that states: once an archer is on the stake, he cannot adjust his sight after he glasses the target, is still in affect? or was that an IBO rule?
> 
> I have always thought it was but if it still is in affect, well Levi Morgan broke that rule on film.. Mathewslive . com


Ha...It's Definetely not a rule ...who is this Dave Cousins?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Levi, Congrats on an awesome year bud:darkbeer:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Leviticus said:


> Ha...It's Definetely not a rule ...who is this Dave Cousins?


Now thats funny....stay away from bathtubs


----------



## BenjaminT (Apr 1, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> Ha...It's Definetely not a rule ...who is this Dave Cousins?


Not quite there Levi. i really thought it was a rule but then I got to thinkin on it and realized that if you were doing it, it had to be legal, cuz if it werent, im sure bein a pro and all, someone would protest.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Now thats funny....stay away from bathtubs


Shhhh....big ears in some places here AT...but you're right, that is funny. :shade:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Is changing the intensity of a lighted pin considered adjusting your sight? I have drawn before and let down b/c my sight light was too dim or too bright. I wonder if that's a violation.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

No rule about it


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

The rule was in IBO not ASA!!!! The first IBO I shot I had to be very cognizant of this. Here's the rule:

C. Binoculars And Rangefinders
1. An integral part of IBO 3-D competition is the archer’s ability to judge yardage without the assistance of range finding devices or assistance from others. Therefore, cameras, rangefinders, or any other devices that may be used to calculate yardage to the target are prohibited. An archer may not use parts of his or her body, the bow, or any other accessories or equipment to calculate yardage. Archers using adjustable sights may not adjust their sight elevation after drawing the bow and sighting the target. Any mark on otherwise legal binoculars that could be construed as a reference point for range finding is prohibited.
2. Hand-held binoculars are allowed without magnification limitations.
3. Binoculars shall not be used at the stake after the shot has been taken. *An archer with an adjustable sight may not re-adjust his or her sight after using binoculars at the shooting stake.* Archers may utilize binoculars additionally to view the target while waiting their turn at the shooting stake or from an on-deck area behind a group that is in the process of shooting a target.


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 11, 2008)

BenjaminT said:


> Not quite there Levi. i really thought it was a rule but then I got to thinkin on it and realized that if you were doing it, it had to be legal, cuz if it werent, im sure bein a pro and all, someone would protest.


Ha...ur right it used to be a rule in IBO but not anymore.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Levi

Correct me if im incorrect. I have to honestly say the Pros are more laid back than people would expect. I have yet to see the amount of bickering, "trying to catch ya doing something wrong" mentality that everyone (who doesnt shoot our class) claims to happen......

This is my first and not last year in the open pro class...and I have shot with the following.
Jeff Hopkings, Mike Braden, Nathan Brooks, Terry Reynolds(@ Fla) Charlie Owens, Randy Webb, Wild Bill McCall,Richard Leftwhich, Darrin Collins,(watch out critters!) Luke Duke Parker, Shane Gilliespe (sp) Chris Hacker, Donnie Meadows

There are more people that I have shot with, but heck, I can't remember where I put my wallet, & Keys at half the time, ASK AIME 

What I do remember is that everyone that I have shot with, are top notch guys! Positive on both my bad days (Sat) and good days (Sun) 

Don't assume that you know whats going on in a certain class, Chances are you don't. Assume has many diffinitions! think about it.

sooner or later, Im going to have a good shoot.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

JayMc said:


> Is changing the intensity of a lighted pin considered adjusting your sight? I have drawn before and let down b/c my sight light was too dim or too bright. I wonder if that's a violation.


No, because your not changing your sight pins location. as it has already been set.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Good Luck*



J Whittington said:


> Levi
> 
> Correct me if im incorrect. I have to honestly say the Pros are more laid back than people would expect. I have yet to see the amount of bickering, "trying to catch ya doing something wrong" mentality that everyone (who doesnt shoot our class) claims to happen......
> 
> ...


Many have shot pros and never touched the shoot off. Its a good thing your giving it your best shot. Because if you didnt you would have always wonder what if! Bad thing is more and more Like Jame Jamison are coming into the pro ranks. It only gets harder and harder. But well said these guys are fun to shoot against. You beat some fine archers in Illinois. Hang in there and enjoy the ride.
DB
DB


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

*Thanks DB*

I have to agree with you J whittington. This is my first yr in the pro class and let me tell you its been a humbling experience. After a 6 yr lay off and coming back last season I had a blast in the semi pro class. Learned alot but one thing is for certain the guys in the pro class are there for a reason. These guys are awesome. Even though I am older than Levi, Danny and Chris Hacker I still look up to these guys and respect what they do. They are some of the best out there. With all that being said you couldnt find better guys to shoot with (except for Levi and his BIG DANG PIN BUSHINGS THAT USUALLY FIND THE 12 RING). They are fun to shoot with even though they are serious about what they do. They cut up, laugh, joke and I guarantee u they will help you in anyway they can. Thursday before the Illinois Proam Chris Hacker help me break my bow down and he put a set of new axels and spacers on my bow. Danny helped me with my nock pinch on Thursday too. These guys didnt have to do that but before being Awesome archers they are first good guys. Willing to go out of there way to help a fellow Archer. I can honestly say I really enjoy the Pro Class and shooting with these guys.
Jame Jamison


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Agree*



Jame said:


> I have to agree with you J whittington. This is my first yr in the pro class and let me tell you its been a humbling experience. After a 6 yr lay off and coming back last season I had a blast in the semi pro class. Learned alot but one thing is for certain the guys in the pro class are there for a reason. These guys are awesome. Even though I am older than Levi, Danny and Chris Hacker I still look up to these guys and respect what they do. They are some of the best out there. With all that being said you couldnt find better guys to shoot with (except for Levi and his BIG DANG PIN BUSHINGS THAT USUALLY FIND THE 12 RING). They are fun to shoot with even though they are serious about what they do. They cut up, laugh, joke and I guarantee u they will help you in anyway they can. Thursday before the Illinois Proam Chris Hacker help me break my bow down and he put a set of new axels and spacers on my bow. Danny helped me with my nock pinch on Thursday too. These guys didnt have to do that but before being Awesome archers they are first good guys. Willing to go out of there way to help a fellow Archer. I can honestly say I really enjoy the Pro Class and shooting with these guys.
> Jame Jamison


I think the two years I shot in the senior pro class was amazing. Never seen so many guys promoting other shooters and supporting them in any way they can. If I had Jamie money I would still be shooting pro Actually if I shot like Jamie.:teeth::teeth:
DB


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

J Whittington said:


> Levi
> 
> Correct me if im incorrect. I have to honestly say the Pros are more laid back than people would expect. I have yet to see the amount of bickering, "trying to catch ya doing something wrong" mentality that everyone (who doesnt shoot our class) claims to happen......
> 
> ...



That's cool that you are pro and have shot with all those guys!! Randy Webb is a close personal friend of mine and doesn't live far away from me and has been coaching me and helping me to control my target panic since the classic last year. Top notch guy for sure and very fun to shoot with!!


----------

